# Tuning my compound bow



## Nightscape (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey all. 

I have had my diamond outlaw for a year now ... I am getting the bus cable replaced this month . But i want to make sure i am all set for hunting season in SA. I want to know is there anyway to check if my bow is tuned ... like if my arrowrest is in the right position and other tests that i need to do ... 

I don't have a bowpress btw ... Just incase anyone wonders.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

If your fixed blade broadhead tipped arrows fly to the same point, (at all ranges), as your field tipped arrows... you can rest assured that your bow is tuned.
That's the best way to check that I know of.

If they don't fly to the same point, you will have some work to do... either on your bow, your arrows or your form.

The best thing I've seen to walk you through the process is the stuff written by nuts&bolts here on Archery Talk.
He has a sticky at the top of the general section that is a very good start.
You can do a search on his stuff to find more.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Here are other threads with nuts&bolts' "Kitchen Sink Tuning" method:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1844443&highlight=tuning
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2032669&highlight=kitchen

Unfortunately, you will need a bow press to complete these procedures. The least expensive is the bowmaster, but it won't work on some bows.


----------



## Nightscape (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey guys thanx for the help .... 

yeah i ordered a bowmaster ... it will work on my diamond outlaw ... so i am set ...

thanx again

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Why just the cable? I'd do the string to and establish one baseline, why retune again when you need a string? I'm guessing the cable is exhibiting some wear? Replace them together. As a rule of thumb when you change one component in the set up the entire system needs to be reviewed, re-tuned.


----------

